# If you had to choose only one ILF Barebow riser, what would you choose?



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I would like to get into a new competition ILF Barebow class bow, utilizing a 25" riser. I've looked at Gillo G1, Spigarelli BB, Berardini Nilo, CD Archery WF risers. All nice, but I don't know which one would be best. I really like the ability to use the heavy brass weight with the G1 for bare bow classes that allow only one add on riser weight. If you could choose only one favorite BB riser, which one would you choose?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol.... Ten people, ten different answers. I've liked them all. Never really played with the Nilo. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Yea, I figured there would be a wide range of answers. I'm hoping is to get a consensus of what riser people are using and maybe I can find a few more risers to research.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I think Gillo 27 has a better starting non weighted balance point than a Gillo 25.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm currently regressing and using my original 27" Bernardini Luxor for barebow. 

I have committed my Gillo G1 for Olympic recurve duty as I like the way it shoots recurve better than the Luxor (although I've shot some great scores with the Luxor as an Olympic rig too). I like the added stiffness of the Gillo for the Olympic rig.

I think the decision has been a good one since I shot a 584 indoor fita with the Gillo a few weeks ago in league, and last night shot a 404 "vegas" 450 round with the Luxor.

The Luxor also has an additional advantage for barebow, but I will keep that little nugget to myself until the time is right.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for your insights, guys!


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Would you recommend medium limbs on a Gillo G1 27" riser or long limbs, generally speaking? My draw length is 27.5"


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Would you recommend medium limbs on a Gillo G1 27" riser or long limbs, generally speaking? My draw length is 27.5"


are you going to shoot outdoors as well? and what draw weight? generally you will get slightly better speed with the medium limbs at the same DR as the same weight Long limbs. You aren't going to have a stacking issue with a 70 vs 72 inch bow with decent quality limbs at your 27.5 draw length

when I was shooting pretty well about 12-14 years ago, I shot 68" for outdoor, 70" for indoor and 66" or 68" for field on my sky bow. I was drawing a smidgeon under 29" and holding around (on average) 46-48 pounds for outdoors and slightly less indoors and field. with the long hoyt risers at the end of my recurve shooting days, I was shooting 70 outdoors and 72 indoors (Olympic recurve) since I no longer had to shoot 90M


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Gillo G1 (27") is my choice.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Would you recommend medium limbs on a Gillo G1 27" riser or long limbs, generally speaking? My draw length is 27.5"


If your draw length is 27.5" I really wouldn't recommend a 27" riser to begin with.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Limbwalker, would you then recommend that I begin with a 25" riser with long limbs?


----------



## J Wesbrock (Jul 6, 2016)

Spigarelli, Gillo, WF25, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

J Wesbrock said:


> Spigarelli, Gillo, WF25, you can't go wrong with either.


What he said.
I would add that at your draw length a 27" riser isn't needed. I draw 27" and a 25" G1 with medium limbs is perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Limbwalker, would you then recommend that I begin with a 25" riser with long limbs?


25" riser with medium limbs would be my recommendation. I have no idea why folks seem to be recommending such long bows for normal draw lengths these days. I guess because they are available now.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Jim C said:


> are you going to shoot outdoors as well? and what draw weight? generally you will get slightly better speed with the medium limbs at the same DR as the same weight Long limbs. You aren't going to have a stacking issue with a 70 vs 72 inch bow with decent quality limbs at your 27.5 draw length
> 
> when I was shooting pretty well about 12-14 years ago, I shot 68" for outdoor, 70" for indoor and 66" or 68" for field on my sky bow. I was drawing a smidgeon under 29" and holding around (on average) 46-48 pounds for outdoors and slightly less indoors and field. with the long hoyt risers at the end of my recurve shooting days, I was shooting 70 outdoors and 72 indoors (Olympic recurve) since I no longer had to shoot 90M


Yes, I was planning to shoot outdoor field rounds too. I would like to shoot 36-38# limbs.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks, Wesbrock & Bigjono


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Nilo [ Later


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Yes, I was planning to shoot outdoor field rounds too. I would like to shoot 36-38# limbs.


68" then-maybe 66" if your finger pinch isn't an issue. i like more speed for field


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I and my wife shoot WFX 25 both love it but it's a tad heavy for Sandy. Just got the WFX 25 lite and it's perfect still balances well and you can load up the weight if needed. I have shot both can't tell you which is better.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

That Best Zenit Barebow riser has caught my eye after watching some vids.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good choice. There are many very good BB risers today.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have had most of the popular BB risers. Started out with a Hoyt Oly riser, went to the PSE and finally got a dedicated BB riser in the Nilo, then tried a Best Zenit BB ( shot it pretty darn well), tried a Spig 650 club, a Spig BB, both decent risers which has had much success and balance well with internal weights, Bought a Gillo G1 one of the first here and still own it. Liked it so much I bought a back up. Then the original WF-25 (not the WFX) It was a quality riser, but din't balance as well as the Gillo for me without a stab, so sold it. Then I bought a WFX-25, adjustable weights that come with the riser in different weight increments and side to side adjustability and a few changes to the rtiser, AMAZING ... liked it so much sold a Gillo G1 and bought another WFX. Now I love the WFX, they are my go to riser, hand down the best quality design and feel, but I am always searching for the holy grail of BB risers, so..... I bought a Spig DMS riser, it shoots well. With the internal weights and 2 BB weights in stab bushings it behaves almsot as well as my WFX does. All in all I still have a large inventory of risers for competition, 2 WFX (my go to), the Spig DMS, Spig 650, a PSE X factor (for Oly primarily), a Gillo (down to one), A Winex for Oly and a host of 19-21" DAS and ILF risers. All said and done, am I still in search for the perfect riser, of course. Trying to get my hands on a Greenhorn Sirius right now. However, when I pack for a tournament my CLeveland Browns colored WFX risers (one Brown and one Orange) are going with me. 

Best bet go to a shoot that has a bunch of BB archers, and see if you can try them out.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I have been shooting a WF25 riser for a little over a year now, and love it. My wife switched from 12 years of Olympic Recurve to barebow this past summer with a WF19, and I will be receiving a WFX25 in a few weeks to become a dedicated outdoor target/field bow, and my current WF25 will become a dedicated Indoor/3D bow.

Pete


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I shoot lighter draw weights and don't like a 6lb rig for 34lbs draw weight. Fiberbow with 20oz weight balances GREAT and is still only moderately heavy mass weight. 
I also like rcx100, uprolite and Hoyt horizon. As long as you put enough weight on them really anything shoots and feels good barebow. 
Had a 27" gilo with heavy weight. Awesome platform with limbs closer to and over 40lbs. Too heavy mass weight with my light limbs IMO.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

I chose the Gillo G1 25" with W&W Rcx100 limbs, 10X string and Jager grip.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Longbow, good choice. Couldn't go wrong with any of the risers in your original post. See you around the comp circuit!


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm shooting a Gillo G1 25" with the round weights and light cover. I have a heavy BB weight but it makes for too much weight for me. I have BF Extreme limbs on it around 37#.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

I have tried most barebow risers out there and I can´t say that I really have a favourite. They all have different character and are good at different things. There are some that stands out in specific areas however:

Most stable riser: Stolid Bull Black Thunder 1:st gen with ILF adapters. A true indoor machine, but a bit too heavy for my taste for field archery. Absolutely dead calm in the hand upon release. 
Best aimer: CD WFX. Rock solid aiming because of the heavy upper and lower limb pocket areas. 
Best grip/grip area: CD WFX again. Jaeger is always good, but the shape around the grip area in the WFX makes it feel really nice. 
Best shot feel: Talenta Master. Looks like crap. Shoots like a dream. A fantastic shot feel that just makes me shoot more and more. I absolutely love the shot reaction from a feel perspective. 
Best shot balance: Green Horn Sirius. Nothings goes out of the hand like a Sirius. No weights needed, if you don´t want to add mass. 
Best "grab it and shoot it": Gillo G1. Everything is just well thought out, which makes this a great all rounder. Maybe not the very best in any area, but well above average in all. 

There are so many risers worth testing, but if I had to choose one? If I would choose with the logical part of my brain it would be the WFX or the Gillo. Great to use, easy to sell. But I choose riser with my heart, which means that it has to be my good old point maker buddy Stolid Bull Attaco. True trust is worth more than anything else.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

MartinOttosson said:


> I have tried most barebow risers out there and I can´t say that I really have a favourite. They all have different character and are good at different things. There are some that stands out in specific areas however:
> 
> Most stable riser: Stolid Bull Black Thunder 1:st gen with ILF adapters. A true indoor machine, but a bit too heavy for my taste for field archery. Absolutely dead calm in the hand upon release.
> Best aimer: CD WFX. Rock solid aiming because of the heavy upper and lower limb pocket areas.
> ...



Thanks, great review as always.


----------



## curve32 (May 6, 2012)

Gillo G1 27" or Luxor ??


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

MartinOttosson said:


> I have tried most barebow risers out there and I can´t say that I really have a favourite. They all have different character and are good at different things. There are some that stands out in specific areas however:
> 
> Most stable riser: Stolid Bull Black Thunder 1:st gen with ILF adapters. A true indoor machine, but a bit too heavy for my taste for field archery. Absolutely dead calm in the hand upon release.
> Best aimer: CD WFX. Rock solid aiming because of the heavy upper and lower limb pocket areas.
> ...


Thanks Martin, on point as ever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been using the G1 for a while now and really can't find a good reason not to. I am waiting for a DMS to arrive though so that might move it down the bench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

I shot the Gillo 27 and it was awesome.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

curve32 said:


> Gillo G1 27" or Luxor ??


Can't go wrong with either. 

I shoot a Gillo 27" and it fulfills all my needs in a riser. Like fitting my limbs.. and sitting there while I shoot. For Barebow it's more which weighting system do you prefer? How much weight do you want? Look into the weight of a fully weighted Luxor vs a Gillo 27", and which can achieve the weight you desire.

And if that isn't enough then decide which looks better to you  which one looks better with a flame paint job  flames make arrows go faster.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Love my CD WF25 w/ mediums. I draw 27" and am a small guy 5'5" and150# on a good day. Shot my personal best last week with that bow a 286 NFAA . As soon as I save enough money or someone is dumb enough to sell a used one, I going for the WFX and it up for outdoors.


----------



## ralluri (Mar 9, 2015)

I have similar questions too but for longer Draw length of about 31. For Outdoor/Field, I was shooting a 25" G1 with 38lb long limbs.
I am now considering a 27" G1. Would Medium limbs be a better option instead of Long limbs for smoother Draw but not sacrificing speed/distance.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ralluri said:


> I have similar questions too but for longer Draw length of about 31. For Outdoor/Field, I was shooting a 25" G1 with 38lb long limbs.
> I am now considering a 27" G1. Would Medium limbs be a better option instead of Long limbs for smoother Draw but not sacrificing speed/distance.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Longs.


----------



## ralluri (Mar 9, 2015)

grantmac said:


> Longs.


Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

